# Datenbankfehler



## Markus (11 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute schon zweimal beim öffnen des Forums einen Datenbankfehler bekommen, mein Kollege auch schon einmal.

hat das von euch auch jemand?

danke
markus


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Januar 2007)

Bisher nicht


----------



## nade (12 Januar 2007)

Nein Datenbankfehler nicht. Könnet am Anbieter von Webspace liegen, weil ich das von einem Clanleader auch schon gehört hatte das PHP-Sachen nicht liefen.
War auf Anfrage immer das halt SEQL Ausgefallen war bzw es mit Probs gab.
Ein Fehler den ich schon hatte war mit em Posten einer Nachricht, da gingen keine Smileys als Button und Schrift und so war nicht veränderbar.
Nach 2* Moduswechsel gings wieder.


----------



## afk (12 Januar 2007)

Ich hab's in letzter Zeit auch ein paar mal gehabt, aber immer nur wenn ich z.B. die Buddy-Liste lange (> 1 Stunde) offen hatte.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2007)

na dann starten wir heute nacht mal den server neu...


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2007)

Ich hatte innerhalb der letzten paar Tage wieder einige Datenbankfehler, das Forum war dann einmal für einige Minuten nicht zu erreichen, dann ging es wieder problemlos. He, vielleicht versucht jemand das Forum zu hacken? :twisted:


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2007)

Ich habe am Vormittag auch Datenbankfehler gesehen.
Nicht auf der Hauptseite, aber bei "Neue Beiträge".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte innerhalb der letzten paar Tage wieder einige Datenbankfehler, das Forum war dann einmal für einige Minuten nicht zu erreichen, dann ging es wieder problemlos. He, vielleicht versucht jemand das Forum zu hacken? :twisted:


Oder kommt die Forensoftware mit dem Löschen von Beiträgen nicht zurecht :?:


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2007)

Also hatte gestern Abend/Nacht einen Datenbankfehler.Screenie ist bei UG´s Holy Moses Lyrics drin.
War gerade wo ich da lesen wollte^^ daher.
Bei mir handelt es sich als Browser um:
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.1) Gecko/20061204 Firefox/2.0.0.1


----------



## zotos (21 März 2007)

Häufen sich die Datenbankfehler bei euch auch wieder?

Meine Theorie dazu ist: Das sind Fehler in der Matrix. So wie  Dejavues  auch nur Fehler in der Matrix sind die durch Änderungen enstehen.

PS: Und seit neuestem verschwinden Beiträge einfach das kommt mir sehr suspekt vor. Welcher von euch Agenten steckt da, dahinter?


----------



## nade (21 März 2007)

Ich tippe mal auf Agent Homer Markus oder Ralle.:twisted:
Zu meiner Freude sehe ich das ich auch wieder trotz Cache leeren und fenster ändern ich auch wieder die Schrift und Größe ändern kann.
Also auch nimmer Forumscode "raten" muß. Also zotos weiß nicht aber ich finde die Matrix cool , auf jeden sicherer als Duke Nukems "Welt"


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> auf jeden sicherer als Duke Nukems "Welt"
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]




Meine Welt ist sicher, da sorge ICH ja für !

What a mess...


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Agent Homer Markus oder Ralle.:twisted:
> ...




Ich tippe eher auf den Ghost-Agent. Das großzügige Löschen von Beitägen hat vermutlich ja auch die letzte Welle an Dantenbankfehlern ausgelöst ;o)


----------



## nade (22 März 2007)

Ok Ug hast mich überredet, kannst die schießwütige SPS wieder in Stop schalten.
Och wann kommt Ghost-Agent denn in die Kino´s? Der soll doch noch mehr auf seinen Wegen kaputt machen, als das veraltete Modell Ghostrider.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2010)

da war er wieder .. 12:10 am 21.10.2010 ... lange nicht mehr gesehen und deshalb umso überraschter gewesen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte ihn gestern oder Vorgestern kurz... mit F5 war es dann aber wieder vorbei ;-)


----------



## The Big B. (28 Oktober 2010)

Hatte ihn vor ca. 2 Minuten


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2010)

Hatte ihn gestern auch... 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Gebs (9 November 2010)

Hatte gerade auch wieder einen.


----------



## Gebs (16 Dezember 2010)

Es gab gerade (12:14 bis 12:17) wieder einen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## LowLevelMahn (16 Dezember 2010)

*Es sind zu viele Nutzer gleichzeitig aktiv*

Wenn man in den Quelltext der Fehlermeldungsseite schaut sieht man dort einen Fehlertext als HTML-Kommentar ganz unten


----------



## Nordischerjung (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade den Fehler gehabt


```
<!--
Datenbankfehler in vBulletin :

mysql_connect() [<a href='function.mysql-connect'>function.mysql-connect</a>]: User d00267be already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections
/www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/includes/class_core.php on line 311

MySQL-Fehler  : 
Fehler-Nr.    : 
Fehler-Zeit   : Friday, 17.12.2010 @ 12:56:13
Datum         : Friday, 17.12.2010 @ 12:56:13
Skript        : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30458
Referrer      : 
IP-Adresse    : xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Benutzername  : 
Klassenname   : vB_Database
MySQL-Version : 
-->
```


----------



## LowLevelMahn (17 Dezember 2010)

*ja genau dieser ist es, immer der gleiche*

aber ich würde eher sagen "Einschränkung" als Fehler

das SPS-Forum wird einfach zu beliebt für die aktuelle MySQL-Konfiguration
Lösung: die Zahl der erlaubten erhöhen - was glaube kein Problem sein sollte, weil wenn Marcus den Server neu starten kann, dann sollte er auch genug Rechte zum Umkonfigurieren haben


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 März 2011)

Wird eigentlich etwas gegen diesen Fehler unternommen?
Hab das schon ein Paar mal gehabt, eben gerade wieder


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 März 2011)

ich auch...


----------



## Markus (11 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich etwas gegen diesen Fehler unternommen?
> Hab das schon ein Paar mal gehabt, eben gerade wieder


 

ja... wir haben eingiges mit dem forum vor.
am in den alten stand wollen wir nicht mehr viel engergie stecken.
sobald es das projektgeschäft erlaubt wird sich jemand einige zeit intensiv um das forum kümmern... aber die näschten 4-6 wochen passiert da sicher noch nichts... sorry!


----------



## Corosop15 (11 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

Danke für die Info. Der Fehler ist zwar lästig, aber nicht so störend, daß ein Weiterarbeiten auf dem Board nicht möglich ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe volles Verständnis dafür, daß andere Sachen Vorrang haben. Besonders wenn Ihr beabsichtigt, das Board zu verändern (das wird genung Energie) kosten. Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Der Fehler ist zwar lästig, aber nicht so störend, daß ein Weiterarbeiten auf dem Board nicht möglich ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe volles Verständnis dafür, daß andere Sachen Vorrang haben.


Ich hab kein Verständnis, nichts ist wichtiger als das Internet, sag deinen Kunden doch , dass ihr erstmal das Board fertig machen müsst. Weil hier ein Datenbankfehler ist. ROFLMAO *ROFL*


----------



## Corosop15 (11 März 2011)

Habe ich was verpasst? Bist Du Kunde hier?


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2011)

*Boah ey*

Hallo,



> Habe ich was verpasst? Bist Du Kunde hier?



Du gehörst auch zu den Leuten, die zum Lachen in den Keller gehen 

Oder hast Du nur einfach die Ironie übersehen ?

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2011)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht in dem betreffenden Thema posten, das hier ist eigenartig:

In den Themenübersichten meint die Datenbank, marlob hat als letzter gepostet.
Im Thema selbst meint die Datenbank, Paule hat als letzter gepostet.
Ist das jetzt auch ein Datenbankfehler?

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (19 März 2011)

Auch ein intressantes Problem 

Ich denke mal es gibt zwei Tables in der Datenbank, und die wurden halt unterschiedlich aktualisiert. Somit ist in dem einen der Eintrag von Paule noch nicht bekannt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Auch ein intressantes Problem
> 
> Ich denke mal es gibt zwei Tables in der Datenbank, und die wurden halt unterschiedlich aktualisiert. Somit ist in dem einen der Eintrag von Paule noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...


Der von Paule soll wohl nicht wichtig gewesen sein

Mir kommt das Phänomen auch bekannt vor. Erst wenn ich aktualisiere, sehe ich wieder alles.
Es kommt auch häufig vor, das unter "Wer ist online" jemand steht der auf einen Beitrag antwortet und es aber gar nicht tut.
Seltsam, seltsam ....


----------



## Matze001 (19 März 2011)

"Wer ist Online" wird meines Wissens nach nur alle 5min aktualisiert.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2011)

Für mich auch denkbar:
- zum Auflisten im Thema werden die Beiträge nach dem kompletten Zeitstempel sortiert (oder nach Beitragsnummer?)
- für die Übersichten nur nach Stunde:Minute und der Beitrag von marlob ist der erste von 2 Beiträgen mit der höchsten Uhrzeit

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Der von Paule soll wohl nicht wichtig gewesen sein






marlob schrieb:


> Es kommt auch häufig vor, das unter "Wer ist online" jemand steht der auf einen Beitrag antwortet und es aber gar nicht tut.
> Seltsam, seltsam ....


Dann hat der zwar angefangen zu antworten, es sich dann aber anders überlegt und das Antworten abgebrochen. 

Harald


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> "Wer ist Online" wird meines Wissens nach nur alle 5min aktualisiert.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Manchmal kommt es vor, das bei jemand über den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wieder steht "Antwortet auf ein Thema", aber nie eine Antwort von ihm im Thema erscheint. Dann kann das nicht mit den 5 Minuten zusammen hängen.


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es vor, das bei jemand über den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wieder steht "Antwortet auf ein Thema", aber nie eine Antwort von ihm im Thema erscheint.


Ich glaube du hast versehentlich eine Hardcopy vom Bildschirm gemacht und schaust diese Bild den ganzen Tag an.


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast versehentlich eine Hardcopy vom Bildschirm gemacht und schaust diese Bild den ganzen Tag an.


Jetzt weiss ich endlich woran das liegt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es vor, das bei jemand über den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wieder steht "Antwortet auf ein Thema", aber nie eine Antwort von ihm im Thema erscheint. Dann kann das nicht mit den 5 Minuten zusammen hängen.



Das mit der hardcopy traue ich marlob nicht zu, es gibt einfach zu viele 
Unendschlossene User.....antworte ich....antworte ich besser nicht....antworte
ich.....antworte ich besser nicht...antworte ich....oh Mist marlob hat schon
geantwortet....


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das mit der hardcopy traue ich marlob nicht zu...


Jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt, mir kann man jeden Schei.. zutrauen


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann hat der zwar angefangen zu antworten, es sich dann aber anders überlegt und das Antworten abgebrochen.
> 
> Harald


Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. MSB z.B. hat am letzten Wochenende gefühlte 20 Mal auf den Beitrag Katastrophen in Japan geantwortet, aber trotzdem kein Beitrag von ihm.
 Ist das Zufall und er hat das jedes Mal wieder abgebrochen. Und das zwei Tage lang


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt, mir kann man jeden Schei.. zutrauen



...  auf Deinem Weg zu neuen akademischen Graden bist Du ja
ständig am Hardcopys machen, hast dann halt hin- und wieder 
das SPS-Forum erwischt


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...  auf Deinem Weg zu neuen akademischen Graden bist Du ja
> ständig am Hardcopys machen, hast dann halt hin- und wieder
> das SPS-Forum erwischt


Endlich mal jemand der den Unterschied zwischen Titel und akademischen Grad kennt

Habe mir extra ein Spezial-Hardcopy-:TOOL: zugelegt.
Ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. MSB z.B. hat am letzten Wochenende gefühlte 20 Mal auf den Beitrag Katastrophen in Japan geantwortet, aber trotzdem kein Beitrag von ihm.
> Ist das Zufall und er hat das jedes Mal wieder abgebrochen. Und das zwei Tage lang



Das habe ich auch gesehen und habe immer auf einer Antwort von MSB Gewartet


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Habe mir extra ein Spezial-Hardcopy-:TOOL: zugelegt.
> Ich hoffe es hilft



Hehe, wohl mit dem integriertem Plagisaurus ...


----------



## MSB (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. MSB z.B. hat am letzten Wochenende gefühlte 20 Mal auf den Beitrag Katastrophen in Japan geantwortet, aber trotzdem kein Beitrag von ihm.
> Ist das Zufall und er hat das jedes Mal wieder abgebrochen. Und das zwei Tage lang



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ob es 20 mal waren, aber die Anzeige wäre grundsätzlich schon so korrekt gewesen.
Irgendwie habe ich noch keine allgemeinverträgliche Formulierung gefunden,
und mich von daher entschlossen meinen im Grunde fertigen Beitrag nicht zu posten.

Also das war in meinem speziellen Fall sicher kein DB-Fehler.


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> ..
> Irgendwie habe ich noch keine allgemeinverträgliche Formulierung gefunden,
> und mich von daher entschlossen meinen im Grunde fertigen Beitrag nicht zu posten.
> 
> ...


Das Problem hatten mehrere und haben trotzdem gepostet

Aber danke für die Aufklärung.


----------

